# what is your favorite Edward's sermon?



## rembrandt (Apr 23, 2004)

Wouldn't it be awesome to have a sermons forum 
:exclamation: 

What is your favorite Edward's sermon?

Mine is &quot;Divine and supernatural light immediately imparted etc.&quot;

Though I haven't read that many yet...

Rembrandt


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2004)

The only one I can remember reading is &quot;Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God&quot;, so I'd have to say that that's my favorite one.
Bob


----------



## cupotea (Apr 23, 2004)

[quote:91bf42fe76][i:91bf42fe76]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:91bf42fe76]
The only one I can remember reading is &quot;Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God&quot;, so I'd have to say that that's my favorite one.
Bob [/quote:91bf42fe76]


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 23, 2004)

Ligonier has that sermon on audio CD read by Max McClain! I just ordered it.


----------



## KayJay (Apr 24, 2004)

It is a great CD - I own it...the only unfortunate thing is that it is updated a bit in the language 

(MY AVATAR IS SARAH EDWARDS! in case no one knew...)

I love every sermon I've read but two of my very favorites - besides sinners in the hands of an angry God (obviously the best) are &quot;God's Sovereignty in the Salvation of Men&quot; and &quot;The Most High - A Prayer Hearing God&quot;.

His essay on the Trinity is awesome as well - very speculative but FASCINATING to think about!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes, Mrs. Edwards was a great women... a pipe smoker...

hehe


----------



## py3ak (Apr 24, 2004)

&quot;God Glorified in Man's Dependence&quot;


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 24, 2004)

[quote:ebcdc4e2a7][i:ebcdc4e2a7]Originally posted by py3ak[/i:ebcdc4e2a7]
&quot;God Glorified in Man's Dependence&quot; [/quote:ebcdc4e2a7]

:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## Preach (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a tape of a man (I think it is Al Martin) reading &quot;sinners in the hand's of an angrry God&quot;. It's incredible


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Apr 24, 2004)

While I wouldn't consider it a favourite, his sermon &quot;Hypocrites difficent in the duty of Prayer.&quot; It was quite affective in encouraging me to pray.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 24, 2004)

That's a tough one......

....maybe...

&quot;The Justice of God in the Damnation of Sinners&quot;

or

&quot;A Spiritual Understanding of Divine Things Denied to the Unregenerate&quot;

or

&quot;Living Unconverted Under and eminent Means of Grace&quot;

or

&quot;All God's Methods are Most Reasonable&quot;

I can't make up my mind...


----------



## Don (Apr 25, 2004)

I like all of them that I've read so far. One of my favorites is &quot;The Manner of Seeking Salvation&quot;.


----------



## Ianterrell (Apr 25, 2004)

Heaven, A World of Love


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:b20ec32274][i:b20ec32274]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:b20ec32274]
Heaven, A World of Love [/quote:b20ec32274]
That's the last lecture in Charity and it's fruits. That is a good one, Lecture 3 i thought was the best in the book. The Greatest Performances Or Sufferings in Vain Without Charity. Very peircing, very convicting.


----------



## mjbee (Apr 27, 2004)

[i:ace213affb]Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God[/i:ace213affb], of course, but Matt's [i:ace213affb]Hell's Terror[/i:ace213affb] on the Puritan Board is perhaps better. Just my :wr50:

Bee


----------



## Reena Wilms (Apr 27, 2004)

&quot;Natural men in a dreadful state.&quot; 

There is a great book with unpublished sermons of J. Edwards from International outreach called &quot;Knowing the heart&quot;, these sermons are about the depraved and sinfull heart of men!

Ralph


----------



## Craig (Apr 27, 2004)

The Excellency of Christ

I've probably read a dozen or more of his sermons. All the ones listed on this thread already. If you want to know how to worship Christ by understanding him more fully, I recommend this sermon. It shows the contrasting ways Scripture describes him (not &quot;contradicting&quot;: that's what makes it so great).


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 28, 2004)

Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God.

I have read a number of others, but this one is the most memorable and probably the most well-known.

I haven't read anything of Edwards that I haven't found worthy. He is thought-provoking and piercing. Also somewhat dry at times.


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 29, 2004)

&quot;True Grace Distinguished from the Experience of Devils&quot;


----------



## CalsFarmer (May 2, 2004)

*Edwards Sermons*

Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God. My 16 year old had to study it in English...talk about a turned around life!!!! Worked for me!!!


----------



## Don (May 2, 2004)

oh and I forgot &quot;The Folly of Looking Back While Fleeing Out of Sodom&quot;


----------



## VanVos (May 2, 2004)

Sinners in the Hands of angry God is one greatest sermon in church history. But on personally level it's got to be Hypocrites Deficient in the Duty of Prayer (JOB 27:10 Will he always call upon God?) I mean who else could use a scripture in middle of Job and bring such convicting sermon

Favorite line Therefore, though they have no love to the duty of prayer, and begin to grow weary of it, yet as they love their own hope, they are somewhat backward to take a course, which will prove it to be a false hope, and so deprive them of it. Amazing stuff

Van Vos


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

an oldie, but a goodie

&quot;Sinners in the hands of an angry God&quot;


----------

